
Best Sublime Text 3 Themes of 2016 - chenster
https://scotch.io/bar-talk/best-sublime-text-3-themes-of-2015-and-2016
======
killercup
Ah, good times when I adapted my own color scheme[1] for ST2 in 2013. Funny
thing is, it's a Textmate theme (`tmTheme`) file and will work in a lot of
other editors as well. E.g., it's trivial to use/convert it to Atom or VSCode.

[1]: [https://github.com/killercup/sublime-scheme-
shiny](https://github.com/killercup/sublime-scheme-shiny)

------
LaSombra
I'm quite happy with:

    
    
        "color_scheme": "Packages/Theme - Afterglow/Afterglow.tmTheme",
        "theme": "Afterglow.sublime-theme"
    

The fact that I can configure the tab's padding saves me a couple of pixels,
which I really appreciate.

------
nodesocket
I've been using:

    
    
        "theme": "Soda Dark 3.sublime-theme",
        "color_scheme": "Packages/User/Monokai (SL).tmTheme"
    

and generally happy. Not sure it is "modern" with the bells and whistles of
the themes the post suggests though.

------
notliketherest
Anyone have a rational to use Sublime 3 over Sublime 2?

~~~
wbond
Goto Definition and the improved syntax definitions (speed and accuracy) are
some of the most visible.

------
pspeter3
I was really surprised to discover ayu

~~~
CrimsonVoid
As someone who greatly prefers light themes over dark, ayu seems to be the
light theme I've been searching for.

~~~
pspeter3
I really enjoyed the Mirage theme. Reminded me of Cerberus from Mass Effect 2
or the OS in Tron Legacy.

------
brazzledazzle
Is the file association icon for .js in the screenshots the atom one? Kind of
amusing.

